# Everyone see the RB email?!?!?!?



## WhimsyTyme

Boy there is going to be some serious







ing tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## averymybaby




----------



## SEEPAE

what did it say in general?


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Did she say tomorrow, or did she say now? It sounded like they were doing it now?


----------



## Nada

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Did she say tomorrow, or did she say now? It sounded like they were doing it now?









I noticed that too. I see everything she listed in the email except for the FLAGS.









Nada


----------



## Cutie Patootie

anybody need any snagging help?


----------



## SEEPAE

there is some stock

if they werent out of my budget Id get one(my personal limit per fitteds is $20)


----------



## Nada

I see them now :LOL

Nada


----------



## Muggins&Doody

Oh yeah, it's definately RIGHT NOW! I bought a couple FLAM. No, I'm not pg, just crazy. I love that cat faces FLAG, but I am cheap.


----------



## SEEPAE

Im still browsing, I want to try one, but it really isnt reasonable right now.

too friggin cute!!!!
http://www.righteousbaby.com/fpdb/im...reenscotty.jpg


----------



## averymybaby

I want a FLAM..

where are the FLAGs? All I see are covers...


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Yes Anyone need help snagging one??
Im looking for one more thing and than Im done and I can help everyone else!


----------



## mthomas

so, is that what the email was saying? everything tomorrow except for the flags which are right now? I'm having such horrible issues w/hemp that I can't bring myself to buy something so pretty that I might have to bleach, kwim?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

No Everything is right now!









If anyone needs help, you tell me what you need and Ill snag it!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Maybe it does mean tonight. I don't see any sz 1 Flags or the painted shell sets sz 2.

WOW!







Did you see the jeans shorts soaker! I soooo would love that for DS!!!!!!!!!!!

And that poodle skort!!! WOW!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
No Everything is right now!









If anyone needs help, you tell me what you need and Ill snag it!









me also, i can help...it seems like things are moving pretty slowly though.


----------



## averymybaby

it's now but i still don't see any FLAGs...


----------



## mthomas

i want to see what she'll have for shell sets. I'd love a wool one, but I prob won't have enuf $$ for that...maybe fleece tho


----------



## Just*Lindsay

There are lots of Size 2 FLAGS, Im not sure if shes on the Size 1 yet or not! I am going for 2's yet!


----------



## mthomas

now it's reeeeeeallllllly slow going


----------



## ChristinaB

I can't even get back in.. can someone please get me a dog shell set??????


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Yes Now its going VERY slow!
I hope we dont crash her system! Shoo!


----------



## radish

toooo slow
any shell sets size 1??


----------



## mthomas

yeah, she was posting sz 1's last time I got in. I've got a blank page right now, I'm afraid it might...gulp...crash!! ??

****knock on wood****


----------



## ustasmom

I get the feeling that it is going to crash soon.


----------



## katytheprincess2

The site won't load for me..Is it down or is it just my computer?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

If I can get in, What size Kitty do you want Holli, and You want a Dig Shell Set, Tina? Wool or Fleece?


----------



## ChristinaB

Well crap the one thing I was looking forward to today.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
If I can get in, What size Kitty do you want Holli, and You want a Dig Shell Set, Tina? Wool or Fleece?

I don't care.. I just want a dog set!


----------



## mthomas

it crashed


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Someone grab one for me, please BOYISH, no cats, I can't get in to the store!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaB

grrrrrrr


----------



## mthomas

i have a feeling that everything is abt to go the way of the hyenacart soon.


----------



## SEEPAE

ohh man I was thinking about a shell set, but I cant get in either


----------



## amym72

I got 2 Fams also, and I'm not pg yet either but I was surprised that they were only $11 each, I thought they were alot more than that.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok, If I can get in, I help the 3 of you!


----------



## katytheprincess2

If someone can get in will you grab me a size one FLAG (boyish) please


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
i have a feeling that everything is abt to go the way of the hyenacart soon.

I like that idea, LOL


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
i have a feeling that everything is abt to go the way of the hyenacart soon.

No, something else.


----------



## ChristinaB

No one is going to get in unless we all close the browser!


----------



## mthomas

it's down


----------



## averymybaby

you silly







s broke it again


----------



## warneral

I'm really not trying to be mean - but I am disappointed that it was posted here. When I got the email there were 19 shoppers. Then it jumped to 73 and then it jumped to...well I don't know b/c the store crashed







oh well


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
No one is going to get in unless we all close the browser!

nice thought...but that's what happened one time w/kiwi pie, a bunch of ppl got off at maria's request and those who stayed on got covers...that was a bit ago...can you tell i'm bitter :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I'll grab for other mamas as soon as I get in.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Yes I have actually been there since 3pm....But thats the way it goes, itll be ok!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warneral*
I'm really not trying to be mean - but I am disappointed that it was posted here. When I got the email there were 19 shoppers. Then it jumped to 73 and then it jumped to...well I don't know b/c the store crashed







oh well

ditto! but all is fair (I still stick to that motto) just a bit OVER emotional lately and wanted a doggie for HB


----------



## judybean

Doh. I can't get in.

I *so* wanted a cute (girly) size 1 FLAG!!!! *doh*


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Okay I have to go help DH w/ DS -if anything changes in the next few minutes - PLEASE, PLEASE get me a sz 1 FLAG boyish, no cats!

THANKS!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warneral*
I'm really not trying to be mean - but I am disappointed that it was posted here. When I got the email there were 19 shoppers. Then it jumped to 73 and then it jumped to...well I don't know b/c the store crashed







oh well

its ok we understand.

My mail sucks butt so I never hear about anything until I see it posted on MDC, or if I sit online all day on the same site


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ill also grab for mommas if I can get in too!


----------



## ustasmom

If anyone grabs for anybody else, PLEASE have the courtesy to email Ann and tell her before she goes through the time and effort to invoice you.

Now back to your regularly scheduled chat.


----------



## mthomas

uh-oh - the tide is starting to turn already and we're only on page three. the site crashed, they always do. The stocking got announced, it always does. a mama will get 5-6 things, someone always does. Let's not rehash all this again....









eta: please don't yell at me - teehee!! :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
yep, I've been living at her site for the past week.. kitties are our *thing* and this week has been the worst week of my entire life

*sigh*









Holli


----------



## cj'smommy

I'll try for you Holli!!


----------



## ChristinaB

I almost grabbed that kitty FLAG for you Holli <kicking myself in the butt now>


----------



## blessed2bamommie

I can't get in either!







All I wanted was one shell to match the flam I got last week off the tp.









ETA: Just got in. No shells.









What's the status on a dipe for Holli?


----------



## Cutie Patootie

whimsy, got you a size 1 FLAG


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm officially donating my hyena skills to the MM stockings tomorrow for anyone! This was the stocking I wanted this week!

I love you gals!

Holli

Ill take your skills!


----------



## ChristinaB

Got you the FLAG Holli!


----------



## SEEPAE

who wanted what?


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Ill take your skills!

Hey, I was going to take her up on that. I don't want Naturals, though.


----------



## ChristinaB

I want a Dog shell set!!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ill take any of the Size 2 FLAG!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Hey, I was going to take her up on that. I don't want Naturals, though.









I want the lagoon! I know what you want.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

NM
Got one!
Now I can help
Who wants what?


----------



## ChristinaB

Poor Ann.. I feel bad for her when this happens


----------



## Cutie Patootie

i'm in, does anyone want anything?!!!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife

I'm not having any problem getting in... anyone want anything?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
NM
Got one!
Now I can help
Who wants what?

DOG DOG DOG!!! (size 2 shell set)


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
I want a Dog shell set!!!

size 2?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Im In too, if you want something, speak up now!


----------



## ChristinaB

YES size 2!!!


----------



## mthomas

shells shells, where in the hell are the shells....lol. In my head that is my current little song :LOL


----------



## HRC121799

I got in too, took awhile though.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh, I thought you got something, going for you now Christina


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
you got me the kitty applique??? really?? I just got back on and was going to find him and he was sold but you got him for me?? SMOOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm stuck on the computer on a deadline tomorrow so I am freely available for any of the MM stockings..









Holli

Yup now I can't get in again :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm officially donating my hyena skills to the MM stockings tomorrow for anyone! This was the stocking I wanted this week!

I love you gals!

Holli


ME ME ME!!! I NEED A STALKER!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

no shells yet


----------



## cj'smommy

The cart ekeps hanging up on me


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Nope No Shells, Yet, Ill stalk there...In the meantime, anyone want a FLAG?


----------



## HRC121799

am I crazy, because I see shell sets size 2?? Or do you guys just want the cover, and not the set?


----------



## blessed2bamommie

Oh good! Holli I was wanting to find out before I got u one! At least







s show







and not each one out for herselves.









I guess onto the next stocking.....no shells to be gotten.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I think those are old Shell Sets, The Cows??


----------



## averymybaby

I can help too, I'm in but don't see anything I want.

Anyone want to swap stalking for MM tomorrow?







:

I have a FLAG scottie dog size 2 in my cart...


----------



## ustasmom

Swim diapers, yeah baby.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

have you all seen the poodle skirt wool?????????


----------



## cj'smommy

Is anyone else having trouble with the Proceed to Checkout button??!?!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Where are the size one FLAGS?


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799*
am I crazy, because I see shell sets size 2?? Or do you guys just want the cover, and not the set?

it's the cows from the last stocking


----------



## HRC121799

yeah the cows, poor cows, no one wants them,lol.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
christina, what size doggy did you need for hunter? I think I'm in again!

Size 2 fleece or wool, and there will be some!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I see 1 Size 1!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799*
yeah the cows, poor cows, no one wants them,lol.

I guess I don't get what "I'd rather see one than be one" means - anyone enlighten me? :LOL


----------



## HRC121799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
have you all seen the poodle skirt wool?????????

That poodle skirt is AWESOME. That would be perfect for Halloween (if you do that kind of thing), or really any day (if you have a girl,lol).


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Swim diapers, yeah baby.

HUH? :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I'm getting confused!







List what you want if you can't get in...


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I'm getting confused!







List what you want if you can't get in...










DOG shell set size 2 wool or fleece please!!!!


----------



## averymybaby

Wow! Anyone want help at all or are you all ok?








I'm just sittin' here with the window open...









ETA: How does it work when you score for someone else? Do they get invoiced or do you?


----------



## ChristinaB

WHY can't I still get in???


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
WHY can't I still get in???









I'm trying to get to shell sets for you


----------



## Cutie Patootie

it's starting to crawl again.


----------



## mthomas

i think i'm abt to lock up...the cows are from a little saying...it's explained in the tread from the last rb stocking.


----------



## SEEPAE

are the shells gonna be dogs or cats? no others?


----------



## WhimsyTyme

I'm in only i sz 1 FLAG & we aren't interested in it - anyone need anything?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







I'm trying to get to shell sets for you









THANK you SO much!


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
WHY can't I still get in???

Too many lurkers. I don't have one FLAG yet. I am too picky.


----------



## mthomas

dang - it's going down again.


----------



## ChristinaB

I am eating SO many gold fish right now :LOL


----------



## Oceanone

Hey, I nearly missed the stocking! I have been trying to get a woolie pully for a long time. It's looks like it's down though....


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm hoping so!

Yea I heard it was JUST cats and dogs!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
I am eating SO many gold fish right now :LOL

Could be worse!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Yea I heard it was JUST cats and dogs!

ohh, well then Ill try for you one.


----------



## mthomas

i think she was just abt to stock shell sets. I saw sub categories but nothing else then I got an error.


----------



## katytheprincess2

Oh no it is down again...Ut oh we killed it


----------



## PatchyMama

Quote:

i have a feeling that everything is abt to go the way of the hyenacart soon.
I don't think so.... the hyena cart is great for some.. but it doesnt keep record of transactions or sales so its not very convenient if you have to sort through more than 20 sales cause you can only do it by email.. kwim ? And you cant put more than 1 thing in your cart at a time.... so its not practical for everyone







I think its the greatest invention since sliced bread for soaker WAHMs tho :LOL


----------



## averymybaby

do you think the WAHMs get nervous when the site goes down, LOL :LOL ?


----------



## Boadicea

I come home from dinner, RB is stocking, and I can't get on! AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whimsey, you know what I'm looking for ... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I'm in...Darn those purple cows! :LOL


----------



## saharasky

I'm in LOOOVE with the cut off soaker shorts ... TOO CUTE!!! Fortunately I'm on a buying hiatus.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Could be worse!









At least Hunter is sleeping... Although I almost woke him up when it crashed ^$*^%#*&^% :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
I come home from dinner, RB is stocking, and I can't get on! AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whimsey, you know what I'm looking for ... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

what do you need?


----------



## averymybaby

spoke too soon

shell set size 2 dogs wool or fleece?


----------



## SEEPAE

what does this mean?

Quote:

Error
We noticed you do not accept cookies. Please enable cookies to shop.
my cookies are all on, LOL


----------



## ustasmom

Ann only has dial up. I told her that she probably wouldn't even be able to snag anything in her own store.


----------



## averymybaby

No one wants a dog flag size 2?









ETA the first one of a grey doggy is SO CUTE!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I am tempted to buy the darn cows just to get them out of my way! :LOL

Seriously, they are getting cuter and cuter...


----------



## luvmykidz

I was in for a second- then couldn't find anything- now I am getting "Cannot Find Server" does that mean there is no hope? Is anyone in right now? We are switching domains so I am on no email the last couple days so I don't even know what she was stocking...


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Ann only has dial up. I told her that she probably wouldn't even be able to snag anything in her own store.

No kidding! I'm on DSL and can't get in STILL


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
what does this mean?

my cookies are all on, LOL

maybe it doesnt like your cookies :LOL

maybe you could put something sexy on your cookies


----------



## Boadicea

I need size two fleece shell sets, preferrably dogs over cats, preferrably under $40 each. I'll take anytrhing fleece and size two, though!


----------



## averymybaby

I don't think she's put any shell sets up besides the cows, right?


----------



## blessed2bamommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Ann only has dial up. I told her that she probably wouldn't even be able to snag anything in her own store.

:LOL


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
maybe it doesnt like your cookies :LOL

maybe you could put something sexy on your cookies

LMAO, it was a glitch, I exited and reopened and its fine


----------



## KayleeZoo

I'm in anyone want any FLAGS?

Still refreshing for a dog set for Christina...can't eat, gotta stalk for that dog set!!


----------



## mthomas

i'm in...still no shell sets


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
maybe it doesnt like your cookies :LOL

maybe you could put something sexy on your cookies

I just spit goldfish!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
I just spit goldfish!!!!!

OUT my nose even :LOL


----------



## averymybaby

the kiwi pie banner ad keeps popping up for me on this thread. it's taunting me, i tell you...


----------



## WhimsyTyme

does anyone need it?


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
i'm in...still no shell sets

No, that Orange Dragon is taunting you :LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Christina was there anything else you wanted? I don't see any shell sets size 2...a FLAG?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I'm in anyone want any FLAGS?

Still refreshing for a dog set for Christina...can't eat, gotta stalk for that dog set!!









I love you!!! A woman after my own heart :LOL


----------



## kindmomma

Wow....110.00 for the poodle skirt?? Whew..I am in if anyone needs anything


----------



## KayleeZoo

Quote:

OUT my nose even


----------



## WhimsyTyme

WOW there are some REALLY cute ones!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo

Holli- do you want another kitty or are you good?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Christina was there anything else you wanted? I don't see any shell sets size 2...a FLAG?

Can't do FLAGs


----------



## averymybaby

Anyone know if she's stocking mama pads? That's kinda all I want.. hehe







:


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
DH just announced he was going upstairs to use the other computer to read his boards at MDC.. I was like.. are you CRAZY? I NEED ALL THE BANDWIDTH! He sulked back down to the couch.. :LOL

Holli

BWAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## averymybaby

Silly Holli's DH! What were you thinking, crazy man? :LOL


----------



## HRC121799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
DH just announced he was going upstairs to use the other computer to read his boards at MDC.. I was like.. are you CRAZY? I NEED ALL THE BANDWIDTH! He sulked back down to the couch.. :LOL

Holli


awww, poor guy,lol. He should be sitting with you cheering you on,lol.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Anyone know if she's stocking mama pads? That's kinda all I want.. hehe







:

No I don't think so


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
DH just announced he was going upstairs to use the other computer to read his boards at MDC.. I was like.. are you CRAZY? I NEED ALL THE BANDWIDTH! He sulked back down to the couch.. :LOL

Holli

LOL I said the same thing to my brother, he got mad and slammed his door, boys







: , LOL


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Anyone know if she's stocking mama pads? That's kinda all I want.. hehe








:

She hasn't stocked those for awhile. Has anybody tried them?


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
No, that Orange Dragon is taunting you :LOL

TELL ME ABT IT!!!









ann said she'd put me down for a custom slot, but i still havent heard from her, and i hate to writw her abt a pity slot - lol


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I am dying mostly for the kitty shell sets.. I might snag another FLAG 1 kitty but don't you worry about me on that one.. I am kind of in.. and hoping Lily stops eating so much and can squeeze her butt into a size 1 :LOL

Holli

I got you the size 2


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Can anyone else see them? They are sooo cute! Anybody need one?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Im also stocking for a Shell Set for ya Christina, I have been, I was just on the phone with my Dad so i didnt post!


----------



## ChristinaB

I STILL can't get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Any sets?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Im also stocking for a Shell Set for ya Christina, I have been, I was just on the phone with my Dad so i didnt post!









Thanks, if I end up with a few I'm cool with that!







I need a pick me up.. today has been rough.


----------



## averymybaby

hmmmm maybe she's working on shell sets b/c I can't see them anymore but the page is not dowN?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I dont think so, although its taking an awfully long time to load, so either its crashing or shes stalking shells!


----------



## Boadicea

I'm in, I'm out, I'm in, I'm out ... AAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## mthomas

i think the sets are coming soon...it just says sub cat. now


----------



## Cutie Patootie

still trying christina and holli


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
And I am going to give you a big 'ole kiss for that and get you a darn doggy shell set! :LOL

Holli

Awwww!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
still trying christina and holli









You're the best Tina!!!!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
doh.. I think we killed it again...

SO That is why I can't inch in... :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2

I still can't get in..i just want one little size one flag other than the scotty dog one.


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
doh.. I think we killed it again...

it comes back up pretty quick tho - ann must know cart cpr


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
it comes back up pretty quick tho - ann must know cart cpr

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
I still can't get in..i just want one little size one flag other than the scotty dog one.

how about alien dogs? its cute


----------



## ChristinaB

I needed this today







At least I have a smile


----------



## cj'smommy

I'm trying too Holli and Christina!


----------



## Boadicea

This stalking stuff is hard on my nerves! Wherre is the fingernail chewing smilie?!?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
I still can't get in..i just want one little size one flag other than the scotty dog one.


so far that's the only one i've seen...







?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I'm trying too Holli and Christina!

No wonder I'm not feeling that worried about getting in!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Sheesh...soooo slow!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
This stalking stuff is hard on my nerves! Wherre is the fingernail chewing smilie?!?

i prefer this one for stalking:


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
This stalking stuff is hard on my nerves! Wherre is the fingernail chewing smilie?!?

Just eat a bag of goldfish


----------



## cj'smommy

Crap! I just popped out a filling.







: I thought it was a peanut stuck in my tooth. Guess I'm concentrating a little too hard on stalking huh?

Stalking has caused me a dental visit!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm right there with you! Though, you already made me smile earlier today!







That sounds pretty funny! :LOL

:LOL I'm just rootin' for Lily!


----------



## SEEPAE




----------



## Just*Lindsay

Poor Holli and Christina! We need to get them a Shell Set each to make them feel better! Im trying darnit! Its just soooo slooooooow!







Poor Ann!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Crap! I just popped out a filling.







: I thought it was a peanut stuck in my tooth. Guess I'm concentrating a little too hard on stalking huh?

Stalking has caused me a dental visit!









OH NO! Amy!!!! What are you doing mama!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no goldfish out the nose this time? you're going to have the cheesiest boogers in town!!


----------



## Boadicea

Who can eat?!? NAK AND stalking ... not enough hands!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*









YOU IN? huh?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
no goldfish out the nose this time? you're going to have the cheesiest boogers in town!!

No.. now it's Diet Coke!! I think my pillow case is stained :LOL
OH Hunter has gold fish guts on his head.. sorry kiddo!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
YOU IN? huh?

nope, but my butt hurts my eyes and eyebrows hurts and my arm and boob are asleep.

Suprisingly DS is sleep


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*


























: popcorn?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Man These stocking threads always boost my post count! Whoo.


----------



## cj'smommy

Eh, it's not biggie really. I have horrible teeth (bad genetics - no enamel on my teeth) and it happens from time to time.


----------



## stacey31

Nope! Not in yet!
I snagged one fitted for the new babe & am waiting on the sets for H. It's his birthday tomorrow~~I need a bday doggy dipe


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
my butt hurts my eyes and eyebrows hurts and my arm and boob are asleep.

rough night?


----------



## ChristinaB

Any updates?


----------



## mamamoo

are there any FLAMs in there still? All you mamas who are snatching them up and not even preggers...shame on you!!! :LOL


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
nope, but my butt hurts my eyes and eyebrows hurts and my arm and boob are asleep.

Suprisingly DS is sleep


----------



## katytheprincess2

darn it I was in and then it went crash again...dang it







:


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
rough night?









DS is dead tired and Im stalking a site I dont even know whaat will be on.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
oh my gosh.. I am laughing so hard I am crying.. this is so much better than just crying!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
OH Hunter has gold fish guts on his head.. sorry kiddo!

that visual is cracking me up!

i'm in again...still just sub cat and nothing else


----------



## ChristinaB

I only have a little bit of time left.. HB is due to wake any min


----------



## WhimsyTyme

to see if I can land a shell set for one of you and I am sooo frustrated that I am going to have to get some ice cream!


----------



## KayleeZoo

Sheesh, we're going to have to start a Stocking Injuries thread. Between a popped crown, numb arm and boob, goldfish mishaps...


----------



## cj'smommy

It won't let me in!







Wait, better not bang my head, I might lose a tooth this time. :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE

im in but no sets yet


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
that visual is cracking me up!

i'm in again...still just sub cat and nothing else

I'm dead serious... I would grab the camera but he'll wake up! :LOL


----------



## WhimsyTyme

none yet!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I'm in- no new shell sets yet. Just those damn cows.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
im in but no sets yet

Am I banned or something? Jeesh..


----------



## Cutie Patootie

holli, did you want a size 1 kitty FLAG?!


----------



## averymybaby

does it get this crazy for RB all the time?

what about MM? Is that nuts too?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Sheesh, we're going to have to start a Stocking Injuries thread. Between a popped crown, numb arm and boob, goldfish mishaps...

OMFG!!!! I can't hold it in :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Sheesh, we're going to have to start a Stocking Injuries thread. Between a popped crown, numb arm and boob, goldfish mishaps...









:







:


----------



## cj'smommy

:


----------



## FillingMyQuiver

: you guys are too funny.....


----------



## Cutie Patootie

LADIES!!! LADIES!!! Stop laughing, this is serious business here!!!







:


----------



## ChristinaB

I can tell when it opens again.. this thread gets all quiet!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*







:

no rolling! you'll crack another tooth!


----------



## SEEPAE

anyone want a size 1 shell?

are we sure she is doing shells tonight?


----------



## ChristinaB

URGH.. keep me posted! I STILL can't get in


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
anyone want a size 1 shell?

are we sure she is doing shells tonight?

Yes I am positive!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
no rolling! you'll crack another tooth!

:LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
anyone want a size 1 shell??

How cute are they?







That's really all I'd be interested in.. well, besides mama pads. :LOL


----------



## kindmomma

Is it just me, but skating dogs?


----------



## mamamoo

so when did she start stocking dipes and stuff again? a few months ago? I hope I will be able to snag a couple FLAM fitteds before Dec.


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
How cute are they?







That's really all I'd be interested in.. well, besides mama pads. :LOL

no sets yet, just wanted to know if I needed 2 windows open, LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Crud! I have to get off the 'puter.







DH needs to do his resume, something about a new job or other. DOESN'T HE KNOW I'M STALKING HERE?!?!?!?

Spose I need to let him on though, if he has no job me have no dipes.

Sorry Holli and Christina!


----------



## mthomas

i'm locked out again


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Is it just me, but skating dogs?

















?

(







happy birthday!)


----------



## KayleeZoo

mamamoo, I just snagged a FLAM- kitties and birds woven outer. I'm not preggo, so if you want it, it's yours


----------



## katytheprincess2

Is it just me or did it go down again?


----------



## kindmomma

Thank you...I was hoping for a birthday purchase, but I am not into dogs on diapers.
Thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## ChristinaB

I got in and then kicked out!









It's ok Amy!! Thanks anyways!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Man Still no Shell Sets!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Is it just me, but skating dogs?









skating dogs?? are you looking at sz 1s? I didnt see any of those.


----------



## mamamoo

Aww...thanks!! Pm me you info so I can pay you, or do I pay Ann?







Debi


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*







Is it just me or did it go down again?

down again


----------



## WhimsyTyme

I would also like the alien dog sz 1 FLAG - any one want a kitty sz 1 flag?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

http://www.righteousbaby.com/store/results2.asp?Sub=78

This is the direct link to the shell sets Size 2, Can you get in there Christina?


----------



## ChristinaB

Poor Ann!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
mamamoo, I just snagged a FLAM- kitties and birds woven outer. I'm not preggo, so if you want it, it's yours

















I guess it is just my computer


----------



## kindmomma

skating dogs FLAGS size 2 the english bulldog looking one on his hind legs, he has red skates on


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
http://www.righteousbaby.com/store/results2.asp?Sub=78

This is the direct link to the shell sets Size 2, Can you get in there Christina?

Nope


----------



## mthomas

down


----------



## Boadicea

I can't get in at all!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Darn!







Poor Ann and Poor Mommas who want something!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

still...the cows


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
http://www.righteousbaby.com/store/results2.asp?Sub=78

This is the direct link to the shell sets Size 2, Can you get in there Christina?


Can someone link me to the size one FLAGS please


----------



## mthomas

up









but still no shell sets.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
I would also like the alien dog sz 1 FLAG - any one want a kitty sz 1 flag?

do you want the alien too? i'm in


----------



## Boadicea

Me, too, Holli!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Can someone link me to the size one FLAGS please









Yep Just One Sec!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Can someone link me to the size one FLAGS please









got a kitty - want it?


----------



## PatchyMama

Quote:

well, now I'm missing kerry's speech for diapers.. I am a bad, bad democrat..
HOLLI!!!! I'll send you a darn kitty diaper... go watch Kerry


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
well, now I'm missing kerry's speech for diapers.. I am a bad, bad democrat..









Oh man I am too...Ugh I promised my mother I would watch it and tell her how it went..Oops


----------



## Boadicea

Melanie, HELP!!!! Are you in?!?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

NM, Im out again!


----------



## mamamoo

So can someone explain the cows to me? I have no idea what that means!!







:


----------



## mthomas

crap it's up/it's down

i'm afraid to look at anything but the shells!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok Im sorry ladies! I gotta go walking, Ill be back in 15 mins, I will continue to stalk if someone needs the help but I hope you all can get in and get what you want!

Poor Ann!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

tell me what you want, i am in


----------



## KayleeZoo

Crap! I was adding another FLAM to my cart and it crashed


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Melanie, HELP!!!! Are you in?!?

what cha need?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
tell me what you want, i am in

You know what I want


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
you know.. I don't eat red meat but those purple cows are really starting to tick me off...

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## stacey31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
well, now I'm missing kerry's speech for diapers.. I am a bad, bad democrat..









Man am I glad I am a republican tonight! :LOL


----------



## PatchyMama

Quote:

well, who am I to turn down a Tiffany diaper?

Liam just turned it up loud for me..








: to be a professional stalker you have to have a lap top situated in front of the tv for just these occassions


----------



## averymybaby

I'm listening to Kerry on the radio, and I'm not even a democrat (independent).. :LOL


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
you know.. I don't eat red meat but those purple cows are really starting to tick me off...

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boadicea

SIZE 2 FLEECE SHELLS!










I was trying to get one of the FLAGs when it crashed last time. I don't think it went through, but now I'm afraid to try for anything but the shells!


----------



## Oceanone

Aliens really! That sounds cute as all get out. Mine is still frozen...


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok LinkyDoo To FLAGS, Not size 1 though!

http://www.righteousbaby.com/store/r...ve8482;Diapers


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
You know what I want
























:


----------



## SEEPAE

kerry? who is that? this is my first year to vote, LOL, like I am paying attention, I just do what my granddad does, hes smart in that area


----------



## pritchettzoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
well, now I'm missing kerry's speech for diapers.. I am a bad, bad democrat..









:LOL This is probably MUCH more interesting! As long as you vote for him, that's what counts!


----------



## cj'smommy

Still cows!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
kerry? who is that? this is my first year to vote, LOL, like I am paying attention, I just do what my granddad does, hes smart in that area

this is my first election to vote in too, and I'm p*ssed off because I don't want to vote for either of them! :LOL


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
you know.. I don't eat red meat but those purple cows are really starting to tick me off...

you are too funny mama....


----------



## SEEPAE

im in but no shells


----------



## KayleeZoo

Size 1 FLAGS anyone?????? I'm in


----------



## Boadicea

Cows!


----------



## ChristinaB

Oy Hunter is waking.. can someone PLEASE get me a shell?


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
SIZE 2 FLEECE SHELLS!










I was trying to get one of the FLAGs when it crashed last time. I don't think it went through, but now I'm afraid to try for anything but the shells!


i'm in flags need any?


----------



## PatchyMama

oy sara..... get thee self to the politics forum







kerry kerry kerry kerry kerry!!

no seriously, LOL dont just do what your granddad says..... this vote is too important


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Cows!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

there is one pink kitty head flam, does anybody want it?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Cows!










mooooooooooooooo!

moooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!








:


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Im in with the 1's...There is http://www.righteousbaby.com/store/results2.asp?Sub=100 pretty fishy one and an alien, anyone want?


----------



## amym72

Well,I finally got back in but it's still the same old sets


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
there is one pink kitty head flam, does anybody want it?

black woven bird cats, too


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
oy sara..... get thee self to the politics forum







kerry kerry kerry kerry kerry!!

no seriously, LOL dont just do what your granddad says..... this vote is too important









well I have my personal views on it, but my g/dad likes the same person so it helps back me up about making my choice

I wanted to ask both bush and kerry how they felt about BF and CDing, LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Wait i want the fishy one, Avery is a pisces.. that's new


----------



## KayleeZoo

Freaking fracking cows!!







:


----------



## cj'smommy

Hi Holli! I've been voting as long as you have too! That was what? Before dirt?


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
ok, you mamas who are voting for the first time just made another 10 gray hairs appear on my head!

Holli, voting since 1988

I was 2 when you started voting, LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Wait i want the fishy one, Avery is a pisces.. that's new

Trying for it now Momma!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I was 2 when you started voting, LOL

Yeah, yeah rub it in!







:


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I was 2 when you started voting, LOL

Wait, I was 5... for real!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Yeah, yeah rub it in!







:

LOL


----------



## WhimsyTyme

i'm in sz 2 flags anybody want one?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I was 2 when you started voting, LOL

WOW? Really? I was 7


----------



## luvmykidz

Do you think that's it on the size 1 FLAGS? I really want one- just not those prints...


----------



## Just*Lindsay

The fishy one is yours momma! Ill PM you the Confirmation e-mail and let Ann know.


----------



## ChristinaB

Anyone still helping me??? I need to go soon...


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I could have cloth diapered YOUR bum! :LOL

LOL, my mom did that for me, LOL


----------



## amym72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I was 2 when you started voting, LOL

Are you serious? You're only 18???

I thought you were at least late 20's (not trying to offend but you seem mature)


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I was 2 when you started voting, LOL

:LOL :LOL :LOL

I'm sure she feels SOOOO much better now...Holli, how many grey hairs popped up that time? she was potty training when you were rocking out to def leopard or something along those lines!!!! teehee...sorry...that was kinda mean huh - teehee.


----------



## cj'smommy

I'm back Christina!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Anyone still helping me??? I need to go soon...

i'll be here whay cha need?


----------



## KayleeZoo

Ummm....I've never voted and I could have for 12 years now. You can start voting at 18, right?







:


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I'm back Christina!









Thanks Amy! I gotta run.. H is cranky butt


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
The fishy one is yours momma! Ill PM
you the Confirmation e-mail and let Ann know.









OMG are you serious? I just tried for it but then it was sold when I got to checkout...


----------



## cj'smommy

*Holli* There's another kitty size 2 FLAG - want it?


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
i'll be here whay cha need?

Size 2 shell set wool or fleece DOG please! (and more than one is ok







) THANKS


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amym72*
Are you serious? You're only 18???

I thought you were at least late 20's (not trying to offend but you seem mature)

yes my secret is out, Im 18 as of this past april.

a lot of people say that about me, I dont look 18 either.

Ive just been through so much in such a little time I got over myself quickly and settled down.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
OMG are you serious? I just tried for it but then it was sold when I got to checkout...

Yes Momma, Its yours! If you give me your e-mail, Ill Fwd you the confirmation number!


----------



## katytheprincess2

It got stollen out of my cart.Darn it


----------



## PatchyMama

hey.. i loved def leapord as a teenager .....

*pour some suga on me...... *


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Size 2 shell set wool or fleece DOG please! (and more than one is ok







) THANKS

got cha tryin to get into dhell right now!

got you too springmama!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I just saw that one too and that's the one I got in size 1 to try! So, probably not! So funny...

It's cute!

Hey, I don't look my age either and I'm an old







: compared to you youngin's!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
yes my secret is out, Im 18 as of this past april.
.









I just turned 21 in may.


----------



## Lauira

Hi girls!

I have been laughing along with this thread, so I thought I would check in.









And you guys are making ME feel old here... and I am only 25! It is not often that that happens to me! :LOL







: I am, however, a voting madwoman and have been since I was able.


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







I just turned 21 in may.









my sister turns 21 in june


----------



## cj'smommy

*Katytheprincess* What are you trying to get?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
hey.. i loved def leapord as a teenager .....

*pour some suga on me...... *









: :LOL I keep remembering that commercial where the guy had the words to that song wrong... LOL :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
hey.. i loved def leapord as a teenager .....

*pour some suga on me...... *

I still like Def Leppard!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
*Katytheprincess* What are you trying to get?


The size one fish one


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
hey.. i loved def leapord as a teenager .....

*pour some suga on me...... *

*in the name of luv*


----------



## ustasmom

Must we talk age. My oldest just misses this election by a week.







:


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I still like Def Leppard!

I saw them in concert three years ago


----------



## cj'smommy

*Katy*







Anything else we can try and get for you?


----------



## PatchyMama

Quote:

And you guys are making ME feel old here... and I am only 25!
I'm only 24 and I feel old cause i liked Def Leppard:LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
The size one fish one









Awwww....Im sorry Momma!







I got it for Julia. Is there anything else you want, Ill help ya.


----------



## SEEPAE

my arm is free!!!!!!!!


----------



## cj'smommy

OLD at 25??!??! Dang woman! I'm 33 (almost 34) guess I'm older than dirt as I said before.


----------



## KayleeZoo

Cows....cows....cows....and a dragon







:


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
The size one fish one










got another kitty here - want it?


----------



## averymybaby

: awwww... katy... now I feel bad.


----------



## ChristinaB

Just saw Ann's email pop up when I was changing H.... PUL shell sets are going to be stocked!

"DOGGIE PLEASE" Hunter says! Thanks mamas!


----------



## cj'smommy

Still cows! Never had anything against cows before but now.......


----------



## mamamoo

So I guess no one else knows what the cow saying means? :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
I saw them in concert three years ago









Theres a knit Kitty One Momma, you want that one?? Ill snag it for ya!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

still moo moo on the shells


----------



## SEEPAE

:


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
my arm is free!!!!!!!!

hallelujah!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
hallelujah!

i know and we switched boobs, LOL, so that one isnt numb anymore either.

He has been asleep for about 3 hours, I guess it is bedtime for him


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
So I guess no one else knows what the cow saying means? :LOL

theres a nursery rhyme that goes w/it or something


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Theres a knit Kitty One Momma, you want that one?? Ill snag it for ya!

Nah Thanks though..DH thanks it is girly :LOL
I got an email saying she isn't even half done with the flags I am going to hold out for a print I like ALOT


----------



## cj'smommy

SEEPAE - Awww, I miss those days!


----------



## Lauira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
OLD at 25??!??! Dang woman! I'm 33 (almost 34) guess I'm older than dirt as I said before.

No, not old! They are making me FEEL old - which is crazy at 25!! You are NOT old mama!


----------



## averymybaby

wow sara you're talented... i can only NAK on one side at the computer, I can't "surf" with my left hand.


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Nah Thanks though..DH thanks it is girly :LOL
I got an email saying she isn't even half done with the flags I am going to hold out for a print I like ALOT









im tempted to buy one, if she had some plain ones, LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I never saw a purple cow
I never hope to see one
But I can tell you anyhow
I'd rather see than be one...


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
wow sara you're talented... i can only NAK on one side at the computer, I can't "surf" with my left hand.









LOL, yeah I spend too much time online. It is my only link to the outside would


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ohhh, I didnt know you had a boy, wasnt even paying attention! If you need help getting anything, let me know!









Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Nah Thanks though..DH thanks it is girly :LOL
I got an email saying she isn't even half done with the flags I am going to hold out for a print I like ALOT


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
No, not old! They are making me FEEL old - which is crazy at 25!! You are NOT old mama!









Aww...I know, I'm just playing.







Now if I would only ACT my age!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
im tempted to buy one, if she had some plain ones, LOL


:LOL Oh come on ya know you want one


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I never saw a purple cow
I never hope to see one
But I can tell you anyhow
I'd rather see than be one...

















:







:







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Man those cows WONT go away!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll moo moo on the shells!


----------



## mamamoo

AH HA!!! Thanks so much, I swear that was bugging the crap outta me!! :LOL :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I never saw a purple cow
I never hope to see one
But I can tell you anyhow
I'd rather see than be one...


----------



## KayleeZoo

sounds like she's going to try and keep posting FLAGs until they're all up, then do the shell sets? also sounds like she's really aggravated. poor RB mama


----------



## averymybaby

KATY! Kitty fish size 2 do you want?!?!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok, I really have to go now, Didnt I say I was going on page 14?? LOL Is there anyone here stocking for Christina for the Dog Shell?? If not, than Ill stay, but if so, I better get going for a few mins...


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
:LOL Oh come on ya know you want one









if they were past my budget then I saw a few Id love. But I am simplifying my stash to prefolds and 2 brands of fitteds and I dont need to be trying new ones, LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Poor Ann. Too bad she can't take the site down, stock it, put it back up and THEN let the







's at it.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ok, I really have to go now, Didnt I say I was going on page 14?? LOL Is there anyone here stocking for Christina for the Dog Shell?? If not, than Ill stay, but if so, I better get going for a few mins...

I am.


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ok, I really have to go now, Didnt I say I was going on page 14?? LOL Is there anyone here stocking for Christina for the Dog Shell?? If not, than Ill stay, but if so, I better get going for a few mins...


I got her!


----------



## cj'smommy

I've got about 10 more min. then I really have to go!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Perfecto! Thanks....Ill be on my way now for a bit.


----------



## Boadicea

I keep closing this window, hoping against hope that it'll help the other move faster, but nada.


----------



## CaliMommie

I really want either a cover or a shell set (I prefer doggies)! I want something boyish or GN. Can anyone help me? TIA!

AmiBeth


----------



## cj'smommy

April - what are you looking for?


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
KATY! Kitty fish size 2 do you want?!?!

AHHH..NO thanks size 2 is way too big. Thanks though!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
I really want either a cover or a shell set (I prefer doggies)! I want something boyish or GN. Can anyone help me? TIA!

AmiBeth

I will since the other girls have christina


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
I really want either a cover or a shell set (I prefer doggies)! I want something boyish or GN. Can anyone help me? TIA!

AmiBeth


I'm here a while - size?


----------



## cj'smommy

*Holli* Are you still out there What do you want again? Size 2 with cats, right?


----------



## cj'smommy

Ohh..new CUTE cat print in size 2!


----------



## kindmomma

You guys are crazy!!! :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy




----------



## KayleeZoo

Holli


----------



## kindmomma

wonder if Ann reads MDC :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Holli - page 4, another cute one!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
wonder if Ann reads MDC :LOL

:LOL get out of my head! I was just wondering that!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Holli


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
yea, I really want a shell set in size 2 but maybe 1 .. crud, I don't know what size is really going to fit her! kitty!

I wish I knew when she was going to be here.. darnit

Id get a 2 that way if it is a little big you can just put it over a bulky fitted


----------



## CaliMommie

I prefer a size 1 (he's a slim almost 16 lbs), I'll be happy with either size, though. Thanks!

AmiBeth


----------



## ustasmom

Who got the FLAM Alien dogs in space?


----------



## kindmomma

Julia are you also thinking that this is insane?
And how that people think 25.00 is too much for an AIO??
:LOL


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Headed back to sz 1 flags - anyone need anything?


----------



## averymybaby

those FLAMs are calling to my uterus


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
those FLAMs are calling to my uterus


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Julia are you also thinking that this is insane?
And how that people think 25.00 is too much for an AIO??
:LOL

who thinks that? LOL

I think over 20 for a fitted is too much for us to spend because I have a system that works. Ive thought about the shell sets though, LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Julia are you also thinking that this is insane?
And how that people think 25.00 is too much for an AIO??
:LOL


Well, yes on the insane :LOL! But







on the AIO?







:


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
those FLAMs are calling to my uterus

Your uterus talks to _you_ too?!







:


----------



## KayleeZoo

Julia, are you seeing more FLAMs available?????


----------



## kindmomma

How
now
go away
cow

I love her sets! I wish she would do more recycled sweater ones


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
those FLAMs are calling to my uterus

I know! I just found out I didn't get pg this month but they're so cute!


----------



## Ok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Your uterus talks to _you_ too?!







:

Mine says "leave me alone would'ya"


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Your uterus talks to _you_ too?!







:

It's more like screaming, :LOL LOL...


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Your uterus talks to _you_ too?!







:

If I weren't so busy stalking I'd be checkin' in







on DH just to shut mine up!


----------



## SEEPAE

we will have to take a brake soon.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I know! I just found out I didn't get pg this month but they're so cute!


----------



## kindmomma

Mine says."you best back the ___ off" I have a uterus with attitude


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
If I weren't so busy stalking I'd be checkin' in







on DH just to shut mine up!

OMG!







ROFL!!!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Mine says."you best back the ___ off" I have a uterus with attitude

:LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Julia -


----------



## SEEPAE

why do people think I can answer the phone?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Mine says."you best back the ___ off" I have a uterus with attitude

:LOL mine has attitude too, but it's saying "get in that bedroom and **REW!"


----------



## mamamoo

Looks like they are all gone to me...I wonder if she is stocking more?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Julia, are you seeing more FLAMs available?????


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
why do people think I can answer the phone?

Why are they even calling??!?!?!


----------



## averymybaby

OK the Kerry speech is over, get ready for more hyenas :LOL


----------



## mamamoo

T 2500 posts!!! WooHoo!!!
:LOL


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Why are they even calling??!?!?!

its either my mom from the movie store(went to return movies) my sister with a baby question, or this guy that is stalking ne almost as bad as I stalk FM diapers, LOL


----------



## kindmomma

:LOL
I am gonna look you all up and call


----------



## WhimsyTyme

& missed a dog pring flag 1 that I must have!!!!!!!!








:


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
Mine says "leave me alone would'ya"










:LOL Mine is very friendly with his spermy buddies, and any party turns into







NO PARTIES!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I wanted a cuddly wuddly little flannel FLAM


----------



## kindmomma

wonder if I can hit 2000 posts


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
or this guy that is stalking ne almost as bad as I stalk FM diapers, LOL


:cop:


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I wanted a cuddly wuddly little flannel FLAM









I have my







on for you, mama! When I first logged on a while ago they were all still there, I'm







for not grabbing one.


----------



## SEEPAE

brake time, brb


----------



## katytheprincess2

:







:
















I got one!! WOHOO


----------



## KayleeZoo

Julia! I think she might be done stocking FLAMs though. *sigh*


----------



## cj'smommy

YAY Katy!!

DH is really sick and I've been ignoring him all this time (and told him to do his resume tomorrow!) so he's needing some TLC.


----------



## mamamoo

Aww...you don't want the one/s you got for me? Just flannel?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I wanted a cuddly wuddly little flannel FLAM


----------



## KayleeZoo

Oh Man! I wanted to keep stalking for sets for you guys, but the girls really need a bath, and they're up past bedtime.







Mother of the year over here.


----------



## pritchettzoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
those FLAMs are calling to my uterus

Me too! Hmmm...maybe there's enough time in between crashings?


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Holy Moly! 6 pages of FLAGs size 2!!!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*







:







:
















I got one!! WOHOO










YAY! Whaddya get???


----------



## KayleeZoo

Mamamoo, I really really wanted the flannel stars one. But I snagged the others in case a preggie here wanted them and couldn't get in


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pritchettzoo*
Me too! Hmmm...maybe there's enough time in between crashings?









LMAO!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
Holy Moly! 6 pages of FLAGs size 2!!!









I know! I just might cave and get one - we love dogs!!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I know! I just might cave and get one - we love dogs!!

Get one for Rufus!


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Mamamoo, I really really wanted the flannel stars one. But I snagged the others in case a preggie here wanted them and couldn't get in









Did you get the alien dogs one?

I got the cat/bird one if you want to trade. I have the alien dog one in a size 2 and I like matching diapers.


----------



## mamamoo

That is so sweet!! I will keep my eyes out for anymore flannel flams.


----------



## amym72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Who got the FLAM Alien dogs in space?

I got 1 of that print. I *think* there were 2 when I first looked at them


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
YAY! Whaddya get???










The Dogs only size one







:


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Get one for Rufus!

Yeah, you think DH would go for that excuse? He's sick, he's just been mumbling at me for the last half hour...............think he'd believe me if I told him that he said it was ok to buy dipes?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
The Dogs only size one







:

so cute!


----------



## KayleeZoo

Um, I'm sitting here swearing at cow diapers on my computer screen. Time to check myself in somewhere, I think


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Get one for Rufus!

Hey wait a minute you







you!! You're supposed to be hleping me stay on the wagon not enabling me to jump off!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Um, I'm sitting here swearing at cow diapers on my computer screen. Time to check myself in somewhere, I think









I don't think you're the only one!


----------



## kindmomma

is she stocking sets tonight?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Yeah, you think DH would go for that excuse? He's sick, he's just been mumbling at me for the last half hour...............think he'd believe me if I told him that he said it was ok to buy dipes?









Yeah, how sick is he? Is it something a little robitussin wouldn't fix?







That stuff is like whiskey. He could black out!


----------



## cj'smommy

Christina said she got an email from Ann saying she was


----------



## KayleeZoo

The email I saw said PUL sets


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Yeah, how sick is he? Is it something a little robitussin wouldn't fix?







That stuff is like whiskey. He could black out!









My neighbor told me to make him a hot lemonade with a shot (or two







) of whiskey............


----------



## KayleeZoo

I haven't even checked my ebay auction tonight- this stalking stuff is SO stressful!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Hey wait a minute you







you!! You're supposed to be hleping me stay on the wagon not enabling me to jump off!









bwahahaha....

Have you looked at my DDDDC lately?


----------



## cj'smommy




----------



## Lauira

Well girls, I have loved lurking in this thread, but bed is calling.







I hope the shell sets are what everyone is hopingfor!!







I will be sure to check in tomorrow for the juicy details.


----------



## kindmomma

Quote:

Is it something a little robitussin wouldn't fix? That stuff is like whiskey. He could black out!
Give him more....... :LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
My neighbor told me to make him a hot lemonade with a shot (or two







) of whiskey............









that's my kinda neighbor!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I'm off, too. I hope you guys can snag sets for everyone!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Man, I am tired.. are these PUL sets ever coming??

I don't think so, I think we're stuck with the cows! MOOOOOOO......ok, I need to go to bed!!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

the "dogs only" sz 1? I so want that!


----------



## cj'smommy

I'm not hitting the whiskey bottle either, I swear!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
the "dogs only" sz 1? I so want that!

I think Katy got it!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I'm not hitting the whiskey bottle either, I swear!









yeah, right...









:LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Hey, I gotta kill the tooth pain somehow!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Hey, I gotta kill the tooth pain somehow!


----------



## Boadicea

I may resort to whiskey myself if the sets don't stock soon!







:


----------



## kindmomma

:


----------



## Boadicea

That made it sound like they stock themselves! :LOL Wish they would, already! Easier for Ann, easier for us.


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
I may resort to whiskey myself if the sets don't stock soon!







:


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
the "dogs only" sz 1? I so want that!









:


----------



## averymybaby

I have GOT to go to bed... it's been a really long day...


----------



## mamamoo

:


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*









That smiley is too funny!


----------



## SEEPAE

Im back for a few.

Does anyone know if christina still wanted a dog diaper even if it is pul?


----------



## Boadicea

Hey, did the email say just PUL sets? Here I am waiting, waiting, waiting for fleece, and it's just PUL?!?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I think Katy got it!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*







:

Just not my night! I got over this one and decided to go to a sz 2, had it in my cart, answered an email from a mama wanting me to stock shell sets and lost it too!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok, Mommas, Im back! 5-6 pgs while I was gone, impressive! What I miss? I still see those darn cows!


----------



## Boadicea

Wish I had nabbed that dragon PUL set from last time, though. Who got that? Do you







it? Can I







it from afar? Like, could you, you know, send me pics of it hanging on the line, or maybe I could send you a pic of my DS and you could superimpose a pic of the diaper over his bum so I could dream a little?!?


----------



## Boadicea

Still the darn cows, yep!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

adding more sz 1 flags...


----------



## cj'smommy

You didn't miss much....cows, whiskey, decorating cookies.....


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*



















I never run out of uses for that smilie.


----------



## katytheprincess2

Oh Man I love the size one "Raining" FLAG too...I wish I had more paypal







:


----------



## averymybaby

on the raining, that is SOOOOOO fracking cute


----------



## Boadicea

Love that raining, too ... wish it were a size 2.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

oooh, the brown dogs are so cute.


----------



## averymybaby

Holli's DH you'd better not screw up! :LOL


----------



## ustasmom

Wow. That Matisse diaper is so neat.


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







on the raining, that is SOOOOOO fracking cute









I will just have to admire from a far...The other one will take every penny I have in paypal.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Love that raining, too ... wish it were a size 2.









if someone mentions it one more time, I'm going to buy one.

would I need a size 2 for my chunky-legged 15 lb-er?? now i'm freaking out.


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Love that raining, too ... wish it were a size 2.









pretty kitty w/ umbrella sz 2 pg 1


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Love that raining, too ... wish it were a size 2.











THERE IS! Page 5, raining size 2!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Love that raining, too ... wish it were a size 2.









same raining kitty as sz 1 pg 5 = 4 ava


----------



## Cutie Patootie

the shells the shells!!!!


----------



## katytheprincess2

we have sets !! YAY Isn't it pretty


----------



## cj'smommy

No, no she has to stop the cute diapers! I can't buy, I can't buy, I can't buy..........


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Did Tina Want PUL?


----------



## kindmomma

55 for PUL??







drop


----------



## averymybaby

$53!























OK, time for me to go to bed!


----------



## Boadicea

The SCREAM!?!? I missed that one. DAMN!


----------



## luvmykidz

OMG Ains finally fell asleep, and only two and a half hours past her normal time! I love this little one to pieces but man, I feel like I have been nothing but a walking boob today! I don't know what is going on with this sweet little thing- she is on a hunger strike (we just started solids a few weeks ago and she was loving them- two big meals- cereal, yogurt, and a fruit or veggie everyday) and now nothing? On the bright side- her poo is back to BF poo! I know you all didn't need to know any of this but I am trying to kill time and DH is watching some stupid show where people are lighting things like cars and pianos on fire and dropping them from high places?! So- I was able to score a size 1 FLAG, I'm excited, my first RB!!!







Wow- I'm bored, I'm tired too... Did I just say all that? If I had the money- I'd buy the freakin' cows so we wouldn't have to see 'em anymore!


----------



## kindmomma

Julie....your trying to out



































me aren't you?


----------



## blessed2bamommie

not nb shells


----------



## amym72

WEll, I just got an email from Ann saying she will be adding hand painted PUL shell sets later,she is still doing diapers right now


----------



## WhimsyTyme

didn't Christina say fleece or wool?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Julie....your trying to out



































me aren't you?


----------



## cj'smommy

Holli - I hope you got the cat, I tried adn had it in my cart but then it was gone


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
didn't Christina say fleece or wool?

yup fleece or wool doggie size 2


----------



## Boadicea

I may end up with that







cow if she doesn't post anyother fleece!


----------



## kindmomma

Julie <<poking Julie>>
Look
Look 60 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamamoo

Are there going to be wool sets?







Crap...I can't get a wool set...I want to look at them though. :LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Julie <<poking Julie>>
Look
Look 60 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo

anyone want the white pul size 1 kitties set?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
Are there going to be wool sets?







Crap...I can't get a wool set...I want to look at them though. :LOL

if the PUL is $50-something... wow. I can't spend that much on a diaper.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

christina said anything with dogs, she didn't care...someone tell me you got one for her.







I couldn't get it...


----------



## KayleeZoo

what size did christina want?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Christina, Didnt want PUL than?


----------



## ChristinaB

I got one thanks!!!


----------



## ChristinaB

She started them at dinner time, it was meant to be


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
what size did christina want?

2


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh Phew! Hey Tina, Do me a favor....PM me your number Again RWAL QUICK! Gosh Darnit, I end up saving it in my AOL and AOL decides ahhh hell she doesnt need this anymore, lets delete that e-mail, POS AOL, I was gonna call you and ask you!


----------



## cj'smommy

CRUD! I keep trying but the darn cart hangs up on me just like before/


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Does anyone need PUL??
I will try for PUL is ANYONE needs it?


----------



## cj'smommy

*Holli* Did you get one?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Yes Holli Do you want one of these, I can put it in my cart and get it??


----------



## Boadicea

Fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece ....

I could go on ...


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
christina, you have another one coming from the diaper fairy ;-)

Holli

HOLLI! Don't you dare!!!!!!


----------



## KayleeZoo

holli, did you snag one??


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Oh Phew! Hey Tina, Do me a favor....PM me your number Again RWAL QUICK! Gosh Darnit, I end up saving it in my AOL and AOL decides ahhh hell she doesnt need this anymore, lets delete that e-mail, POS AOL, I was gonna call you and ask you!

you are not talking to me, are you?!







:LOL


----------



## averymybaby




----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece, fleece ....

I could go on ...









I got an email saying ONLY pul


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
you are not talking to me, are you?!







:LOL

No it's me.. she calls me Tina


----------



## cj'smommy

YAY!! I'm so happy for both of you!!
















Christina, which dog one did you get? They are way too cute! I had the yellow one in my cart but it got away from me.


----------



## Boadicea

Where's the I WANT FLEECE, DARN IT! smillie?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
you are not talking to me, are you?!







:LOL

Nope Christina, Whoops, Guess I gotta be more specific, hu?? LOL


----------



## Boadicea

I should have just bought the cow a week ago!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Awww....Crap Im sure your name is Christina too, I meant ChristinaB, Shhooooo


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
No it's me.. she calls me Tina

















: That's good, cuz' I thought I had really gone off the deep end! :LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo

Quote:

I'm sorry the diaper fairy is unable to take your call right now. If you'd like to leave your name and diaper wish at the beep, please do. Have a fluffy day!

*BEEEEEEEEEEEP*


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm sorry the diaper fairy is unable to take your call right now. If you'd like to leave your name and diaper wish at the beep, please do. Have a fluffy day!

*BEEEEEEEEEEEP*

:LOL

Ok, now that I know everyone is happy I'm off to bed. If I look anymore, I'll just find something that I want!


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm sorry the diaper fairy is unable to take your call right now. If you'd like to leave your name and diaper wish at the beep, please do. Have a fluffy day!

*BEEEEEEEEEEEP*

My name is Sara and I would like a self cleaning self changing diaper that doesnt brake DS out please, thank you


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
YAY!! I'm so happy for both of you!!
















Christina, which dog one did you get? They are way too cute! I had the yellow one in my cart but it got away from me.

I got the yellow one! LMAO!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## kindmomma

So what did everyone get?


----------



## Boadicea

Well, more money for Luxe tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I'm sorry the diaper fairy is unable to take your call right now. If you'd like to leave your name and diaper wish at the beep, please do. Have a fluffy day!

*BEEEEEEEEEEEP*


HOLLI!!!!! Answer the phone.....







:


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Well FYI no go on "The Call of the Uterus"


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*







: That's good, cuz' I thought I had really gone off the deep end! :LOL

LMAO, I woulda been a creepy stalker woman if I did....Ive met Christina several times and we chat, I woulda really have gone stalker hyena crazy, if I asked for your number.....


----------



## Just*Lindsay

OK, Mommas, What Did we all get????


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
Well FYI no go on "The Call of the Uterus"









Huh? Did you miss it?


----------



## WhimsyTyme

springmama - do you still want fleece if she stocks it? looks like I'm gonna be here longer than i planned!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Well, more money for Luxe tomorrow, I guess.

















forgot about luxe and mm tomorrow...







:


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
So what did everyone get?









nada for me, everything is way out of the price range I am willing to pay, LOL

(off to look at more MM pants, or maybe just buy some wool to make my own, LOL)


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Oh, come on! You can't go to bed! FMBG is stocking mediums tonight!

:LOL

Holli, looking in couch cushions for loose change










you're not serious?


----------



## ChristinaB

I got a Kitty FLAG for Holli (email me mama, well once you get back in







christina at babybloomrs dot com)

a FLAM for a buddy

Yellow Doggie shell set


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
Well FYI no go on "The Call of the Uterus"









that would have been pretty quick, anyway.







:


----------



## Boadicea

I got two or three (maybe four, I lost count -- I was having problems getting through the checkout without things crashing, so who knows) FLAGS ... the mona lisa size 2, the katisses size 2, maybe a scotty dog, and maybe the creation of cat. I love those famous art take-off diapers!

I am now going to go post another giant ISO RB fleece shell sets, if anyone feels the need to offload some to pay *ahem* more recent purchases!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I got a Hemp Puppy Dog FLAG and the Pretty Gorgeous Bright Blue Woollie Pullie! Woohooo!


----------



## amym72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*
not nb shells









They are in under the newborn dipes if there are any


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL No!! Really, I'm just fine! I had myself on free reign until August 1, and now the deadline looms... except I thought Lily would be home in August! What am I going to do to pass the time now? Oh, diaper laundry perhaps!

Holli


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
that would have been pretty quick, anyway.







:

I waws gone for 2 pages & was willing to take what I could get - except for the cold ummmm shoulder!


----------



## Boadicea

Yes I still want fleece if she stocks 'em, Melanie. Looks like she might be done, though. Oh well.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
I waws gone for 2 pages & was willing to take what I could get - except for the cold ummmm shoulder!

















.... I don't even try anymore. I just tell my uterus to shut the **** up.


----------



## CaliMommie

I wanted a PUL with doggies so bad & I didn't get one! And I didn't even care what size!







I was hoping to get a celebration dipe b/c Colby is finally gaining weight! (he is 9 1/2 months & has gained only 5.5 lbs since birth) *sigh* Maybe next time.







:

AmiBeth


----------



## Boadicea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
I got a Hemp Puppy Dog FLAG and the Pretty Gorgeous Bright Blue Woollie Pullie! Woohooo!

That blue Woolie Pullie is gorgeous!!! I want longies in that color scheme.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Hey, look at some of the totals.. we oversold some of them!

Oh no! My yellow is one of them


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I still see a size 1!

2 of them!


----------



## averymybaby

how can you tell what's oversold?


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







.... I don't even try anymore. I just tell my uterus to shut the **** up.









Put the obvious aside, since I have so much free time on my ummmm uterus/hands I'd like another bebe to help keep me occupied. That would certainly lessen my "physical attacks"







Common sense here!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
That blue Woolie Pullie is gorgeous!!! I want longies in that color scheme.









I really shouldnt have...I was supposed to split my ebay money half with DH but with that, Umm...I didnt! I also just won a Green Mountain Wee Woolies Orange Soaker too, PLUS Ill be trying for the MM tomorrow.

After that, I am DONE until mid-late August, at least for expensive stuff! If I get some more ebay money, Ill use it sparingly, but no more till August, Im ON the wagon! Bad ME!

Isnt it just gorgeous though??? I couldnt resist!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
how can you tell what's oversold?

It shows a negative number


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I still see a size 1!

1 sz1 left !


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
So is the blue doggy one I got for you too!

How did that happen??

Holli









I might not get one afterall


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Hey, look at some of the totals.. we oversold some of them!

I was the victim of an oversell.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I was the victim of an oversell.









Which one did you try for Kim?


----------



## Boadicea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
I really shouldnt have...I was supposed to split my ebay money half with DH but with that, Umm...I didnt! I also just won a Green Mountain Wee Woolies Orange Soaker too, PLUS Ill be trying for the MM tomorrow.

After that, I am DONE until mid-late August, at least for expensive stuff! If I get some more ebay money, Ill use it sparingly, but no more till August, Im ON the wagon! Bad ME!

Isnt it just gorgeous though??? I couldnt resist!

It is gorgeous! And you did say *your* ebay money -- tell DH to go make his own ebay money! :LOL I am hoping to make some ebay money for longies ... think it's bad to sell the kid you're trying to get longies for just for the money to buy longies?!? I know DS would go for a lot -- he's REALLY cute, and intelligent, and hillarious!


----------



## averymybaby

OK... time for me to







! G'night you crazy







mamas, hope you all get what you want!!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Oh NO! Which one??? We need to make sure you and Christina both get one!


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Oh NO! Which one??? We need to make sure you and Christina both get one!


The Doggie one with the ball. That is so cute. What else oversold?


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
OK... time for me to







! G'night you crazy







mamas, hope you all get what you want!!









Not at home or at RB!


----------



## ustasmom

Oh, and there are a couple of FLAM seconds.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
The Doggie one with the ball. That is so cute. What else oversold?

I went for that one too!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
It is gorgeous! And you did say *your* ebay money -- tell DH to go make his own ebay money! :LOL I am hoping to make some ebay money for longies ... think it's bad to sell the kid you're trying to get longies for just for the money to buy longies?!? I know DS would go for a lot -- he's REALLY cute, and intelligent, and hillarious!









Naaah, Keep the sweetie, Sell your DH, although you could prolly get more for DS, Im sure you get enough ebay money from DH! I mean I guess SOME of the things Im selling are his, but Im doing all the work, I actually just worked it out and I only *owe* him $19 bucks...although he already owes me like close to 60 bucks in my diaper allowance so he outta call it even but hes being pouty....MEN!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
1 sz1 left !


Someone please buy the last size one..It is callling my name and I can't afford it. Give it a good home!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
The Doggie one with the ball. That is so cute. What else oversold?

Kim, you can have it.. email Ann ok!?


----------



## Boadicea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Naaah, Keep the sweetie, Sell your DH, although you could prolly get more for DS, Im sure you get enough ebay money from DH! I mean I guess SOME of the things Im selling are his, but Im doing all the work, I actually just worked it out and I only *owe* him $19 bucks...although he already owes me like close to 60 bucks in my diaper allowance so he outta call it even but hes being pouty....MEN!

I'm actually selling my own stuff, or stuff I found (at clearance sales, going out of business sales etc.) myself anyway. That's how I get to stay home with the kids (and fund my diaper addiction) -- I am an ebay selling fool! And it's paying for DS's alternative medical care, too.

Right now I'm selling a bunch of Yankee Candle tarts I bought at a going out of business sale. They sell great, I make great money, and I get to buy FLAGs for the first time cause of it. Works for me!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Did someone here get the fire hydrant sz 2? I was sooo trying to get that since the "dogs only" sz 1 eluded me.

Now trying to sell myself on the dogs w/bones


----------



## Ok

I suspect this got mentioned somewhere in the 32 (!!!







) pages here...

I really like that Katisse size 2. I'm not really a cat person, but that one strikes me as virtually profound.









and thats been 1 busy-sewing mama... yowser!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
How do you know which one got it? So, I wonder who oversold the blue doggy with me? I only got it for Christina b/c I didn't know if anyone did but if I really got it, it's available for either of you who didn't get the yellow one!

Holli

I dunno.. I guess we both did it at the same time. It's ok, Kim can have it. Now you just need to wait and see what Ann has to say as far as who got the blue one first. She will email you, I think she can tell who actually got to it first???


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
I suspect this got mentioned somewhere in the 32 (!!!







) pages here...

I really like that Katisse size 2. I'm not really a cat person, but that one strikes me as virtually profound.









and thats been 1 busy-sewing mama... yowser!









And to think that it was me that started this thread and stirred this pot!!!!!







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
I'm actually selling my own stuff, or stuff I found (at clearance sales, going out of business sales etc.) myself anyway. That's how I get to stay home with the kids (and fund my diaper addiction) -- I am an ebay selling fool! And it's paying for DS's alternative medical care, too.

Right now I'm selling a bunch of Yankee Candle tarts I bought at a going out of business sale. They sell great, I make great money, and I get to buy FLAGs for the first time cause of it. Works for me!









Good for you Momma! Thats awesome! I am opening up my own business here, completely not related to dipes, so hopefully that'll help me stay home longer and buy FLAG's! LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay

WOW, 33 Pages, Is this a record?


----------



## ustasmom

OK, just another reminder.

Please email Ann and let her know who is buying what before she invoices you.

Christina, I am pming you.


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
WOW, 33 Pages, Is this a record?

Probably not :LOL


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
OK, just another reminder.

Please email Ann and let her know who is buying what before she invoices you.

Christina, I am pming you.

YES! If you bought for someone else email Ann NOW!!!!

Ok Kim...


----------



## ustasmom

Holli,

Did you get any handpainted sets for yourself?


----------



## ChristinaB

Holli I need your email addy!!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL You have it! You sent me email the other day.










I have to clean out PMs before I can send any.. but

put my user name in front of @ holliam . org and you have my email!









Holli

Oh yea :LOL Excuse the tired and brain dead mama here!!


----------



## momsmyjob

I got one..I got one....I'm in big trouble too! I got a FLAG it's the striped scotty. OMG I can't believe it! My first and I got the boy wet zone addition. I'm not even sure what that is but I got it anyway since I have boys :LOL

I got this one


----------



## KayleeZoo

If anyone here got the little stars flannel FLAM and changes their mind, would you please PM me?


----------



## Boadicea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
If anyone here got the little stars flannel FLAM and changes their mind, would you please PM me?

I'll say the same for "The Meow" -- DH is a big fan of The Scream and might even flip his lid over a diaper with that on it!


----------



## mamamoo

I am a total dork...what is the scream???


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
I am a total dork...what is the scream???

Ditto!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
I am a total dork...what is the scream???


It is my favorite painting. I have shirts, tote bags ect with it on there. Not sure why I like it but it has been my fav since High School. I didn't see that diaper until it was already sold.But man how cute is that thing!!!


----------



## amym72

Well, I'm going to bed, It's 12:45 am here. This was my first RB stalking and I got the alien dog Flam and the skating dog Flam and one of the raining kitties sz 2 Flags so I am happy. I was wanting a wool shell set but don't have the money anyway (I also got 2 Muttaqins, some silk liners, 2 snappis, and a cloth diaper tshirt today). Maybe I can get one next time. Does Ann stock about once a month?

Hope you all get/got what you wanted and the overselling works out in everyones favor.


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
It is my favorite painting. I have shirts, tote bags ect with it on there. Not sure why I like it but it has been my fav since High School. I didn't see that diaper until it was already sold.But man how cute is that thing!!!









It's very much like The Kiss, right?


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Oh, come on! You can't go to bed! FMBG is stocking mediums tonight!

:LOL

Holli, looking in couch cushions for loose change









Oh really...Hum maybe I should stay up







Anyone know for sure if she is or not? Oh heck I better just stay up


----------



## SEEPAE

here is the actual painting The Scream
and here is RB's cat version The Meow


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Oh really...Hum maybe I should stay up







Anyone know for sure if she is or not? Oh heck I better just stay up









Im pretty sure she is! I hope she doesnt have anything I cant live without, I have spent WAY too much today!


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
here is the actual painting The Scream
and here is RB's cat version The Meow


Oh ok I totally remember that painting from an art appreciation class last semester. Edward Munk painted it I believe.


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Oh really...Hum maybe I should stay up








Anyone know for sure if she is or not? Oh heck I better just stay up









I just got an email from her a couple of minutes ago - I purchased the sushi fitted and cover that she had listed. This will be our first FMBG!


----------



## blessed2bamommie

Of course she's up; but, when's she stockin is the question. I've been in and out of consciousness here on the east coast.

I guess I better rack up this time b/c I can't hang with Terri...


----------



## ChristinaB

Terri is ALWAYS up late! Is this going to be a RB and FMBG thread tonight? :LOL


----------



## WhimsyTyme

I emailed her w/ a question and she has already gotten back to me!







I'd of thought that she would be passed out in the floor between her computer and her fluff!


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
I emailed her w/ a question and she has already gotten back to me!







I'd of thought that she would be passed out in the floor between her computer and her fluff!

Yea she is great!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

LMAO! She always stocks late! Anyone know what time zone shes in cause its only 1015 for me!


----------



## blessed2bamommie

Central and being in Eastern is killing me!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*
Central and being in Eastern is killing me!









:yawning: me too


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*
Of course she's up; but, when's she stockin is the question. I've been in and out of consciousness here on the east coast.

I guess I better rack up this time b/c I can't hang with Terri...

















I was only thinkin' east coast time!


----------



## Ok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*
Central and being in Eastern is killing me!









I'm in NC and wide awake







I just can't buy anything







:

I'm just watching the goings on...














:


----------



## blessed2bamommie

I'm in NC and bout to fall off the couch! :nana:


----------



## WhimsyTyme

and am laying on the floor (literally)!


----------



## blessed2bamommie

19 shoppers she's losin em!

droppin like flies! :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*
19 shoppers she's losin em!

droppin like flies! :LOL


I am going to be next..I can barely keep my eyes open. If anyone gets a medium Boyish or GN one that is in an asian print I will take it off your hands. Good Night!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Are you guys still here?! :LOL I just got up to check in with FMBG.


----------



## Ok

Assuming you're talking about the 19 FMBG shoppers, if I needed a large I'd get that Asian calligraphy. Someone gave me a FMBG asian calligraphy from who knows how long ago and I love the diaper! (mine is a medium w/ dragon flannel on the inside







)

Gosh, that Mama gets some neat fabrics, eh?


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
Assuming you're talking about the 19 FMBG shoppers, if I needed a large I'd get that Asian calligraphy. Someone gave me a FMBG asian calligraphy from who knows how long ago and I love the diaper! (mine is a medium w/ dragon flannel on the inside







)

Gosh, that Mama gets some neat fabrics, eh?









Although I'm not too into the sushi prints...I did get some Chinese "take out" wipes on celestial baby though. Those are cool!







I am always excited to see what prints Terri has.


----------



## Piffle

I came in to look at RB comments? Am I in the diaper twilight zone?


----------



## LittleIslandMom

If anyone picked up the Kitty Fish Size 1 FLAG and doesn't want it, I'll have it!

Ditto the Dogs Only Size 1 FLAG.

Cheerio!!


----------



## katytheprincess2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleIslandMom*
If anyone picked up the Kitty Fish Size 1 FLAG and doesn't want it, I'll have it!

Ditto the Dogs Only Size 1 FLAG.

Cheerio!!

I got it...If you want it PM I will FWD you the invoice and contact Ann


----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*







I came in to look at RB comments? Am I in the diaper twilight zone?

huh? Sorry.. not comprehending too much lately.. I think I have said HUH about 10 times tonight :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama

some posts and such and you know I have no idea what the hell you are all talking about. I am so confused and you know sometimes it might be best I do not read.







:


----------



## beachmama

You know I really like those cows!







Am I the only one? I may just try to save some $$ to buy one. I think they are adorable and show Ann's outstanding talent!


----------



## WhimsyTyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*







I came in to look at RB comments? Am I in the diaper twilight zone?

As you can tell it got pretty crazy here on this thread last night. Shoot by the time you posted, the thread had been started 6 hours earlier and most of us didn't have a clue what was going on. Basically, it took a well trained, sleep deprved, uterus callin', baby feedin', political watchin',







ing mama to get through the frenzy!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards

You know I love RB FLAGS but little Audrey ain't so little any more, and the rise on size one's don't cut it for her. Some people here have seen the longest crack in the world, and it's located on Audrey's behind. Anyway, I'm not sure if she could wear size 2's or not, so I'm going to be selling off my size 1's soon.







Anyway, not that I was buying tonight, but I didn't see one size 1 or size 2 flag that was under $20. I mean I know that I've bought a $26.50 diaper from her before, but I guess with how many she stocked I was looking to see if she was keeping a wide variety of prices. No such luck. I guess the laws of supply and demand have finally caught up! :LOL


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleIslandMom*
If anyone picked up the Kitty Fish Size 1 FLAG and doesn't want it, I'll have it!

Ditto the Dogs Only Size 1 FLAG.

Cheerio!!

Daph-

Don't tell me that you missed it.


----------



## averymybaby

boy you ladies really stuck it out, eh?









There's still a LOT of FMBG left! Mostly smalls, larges and newborn though.


----------



## blessed2bamommie

I was wondering after scoring a new/never worn/washed flam last week on the tp, if she had raised her prices....cashing in on being a







dipe? And, well, I guess they don't make a mint on dipes....so....









I barely stuck it out. I think I have stalking hangover from FMBG. I got mine!









Course, they are still available after I *coulda* gotten a good night sleep.







: Who woulda known?


----------



## blessed2bamommie

btw, I wasn't being critical. I thought I noticed what a previous poster did. I know noone's getting rich making dipes, so.....sobeit!

I woulda snatched a nb wool shell if there woulda been one to match that flam. :nana:


----------



## Piffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
As you can tell it got pretty crazy here on this thread last night. Shoot by the time you posted, the thread had been started 6 hours earlier and most of us didn't have a clue what was going on. Basically, it took a well trained, sleep deprved, uterus callin', baby feedin', political watchin',







ing mama to get through the frenzy!


I was away from MDC all day long! That will teach me to miss out!!







Man this board moves fast!

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! To complaining about RB prices! She does awesome work and they are worth every cent!







It is hard work making diapers!


----------



## LittleIslandMom

Kim - no I didn't miss it but after I got in and saw one single dipe had been stocked, it froze on me ( I guess maybe that's when the site crashed??) after which I could not get in for another half hour to 45 minutes. Then we had a little crisis at work (yup I was at work and trying not to be obvious with picture of diapers on my computer screen when I shouda been working :LOL) so had to go into meetings and conference calls. GRRRRRRR. How DARE a work crisis come before my diaper stalking!!!

By the time I came back out and managed to get back into the site, the WPs had flown and so did most of the Size 1 FLAGs (which I wasn't planning to get but in the end I picked up some to console myself for losing the WP's.

Can I say here how WUNNERFUL Holli and Katy are - ladies, love ya!! If ever I can return the favour... let me know!! You guys are sooo supportive of us hyenas over the other side of the world! :LOL


----------

